# Stinkiest Chum Ever made



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

I once made some chum, that the E.P.A. would have shot me for. I saw my mother had left about 4 pounds of raw hamburger meat in the icebox too long. It went bad, So I was going to make some chum anyway. I held my nose and dropped the meat in the bottom of one of my five gallon buckets. Then put in a 50/50 mix of milo and hen scratch, with a couple handfulls of dog food. In went a cup of sugar and enough water to cover grain by about 6 inches. The lid went on tight. About three weeks later, we took it fishin. My buddies and I drew straws, I lost. At the April plaza marina in Conroe I held my breath, opened the lid and turned many shades of green . I imediately lost everything I had eaten all week. After about 30 minutes of vomiting, I just dumped all the chum over the edge. All my buddies were at least 30 yards from me. The smell lingured all night no matter how many times I rinsed that bucket. Not to mention that the chunks of ground beef were floating. After I gained my composure back, I dropped my line right next to where the chum was. Boom a big channle, and then another, and then another. All night long. All four of us fished that one boat slip all night long. We all limited out on channles and blues , no huge ones though. Just alot of 3 to six pounders. Every once and awhile someone would start walking towards us but then they would get a whiff and off they went. A few salty fellas hung around to watch us catch in that frenzy. I finally had to throw that bucket away. The stench was unbearable even for a chummer like me. I don't suggest ground beef in your chum, unless you are willing to buy a gas mask.

P.S. If anyone has stories, I would love to hear them.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

No stories huh, I will try to post later the one about two 5 gallons of the stuff spilling in the bed of aam's truck.


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

EWWWWW...I like that receipe I think I'm gonna try that but I'll plan on putting it in a burlap sack and fishing one these local ponds here in Houston/Pearland area... so what I'm getting @ is you dont need wind for it to get out in the water and call them in?


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

*suggestion*

Nope ya don't need wind, might I suggest doing away with the burlap bag. And try not to get the chum on your skin. That stuff is very smelly, no I take that back smelly can't even describe it, puetrid is a better word. Leave the chum in the bucket and with a ladel or coffee can, I prefer a ladel becuase your hand is farther away from the chum. Sling out about 30 ladle fulls of the chum before you start fishing. And about 10 more every hour or so. Trie to get it about 30 feet or farther from shore. AND PLEASE : FOR HEAVENS SAKE : LEAVE OUT THE GROUND BEEF, when you make the chum. That stuff works just as well without the meat. Trust me the cats will smell it. When ya make it, remember it has to sit in a bucket with lid on for at least a week to properly ferment. Preferably in direct sunlight away from your house , I can't stress enough how bad this stuff smells. Also I forgot to mention the marina that we fished was a floating marina , about 15-18 feet deep right off the edge and about 100 yards from shore.


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

That is to funny.The things we do to catch fish and it apparently worked great.Thanks for the story.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

*Javelina likes catfish chum*

Another neet little story about catfish chum, I always kept several buckets full and ready to go. Well we had got to the last couple buckets after about two months, using one bucket every time we went to Lake Conroe. Man you could definately smell it through the lid and bucket. I decided we were going to dump two buckets this time because it was getting pretty ripe. And if you live in Houston ya know how hot it gets during the summer months, down here the chum will ripen in only a couple of days. This stuff was sitting since summer. My buddies and I loaded all the fishin gear in the bed of his Old Monster green Dodge. With tie downs , we strapped the chum right up against the tail gate. We have done this a hundred times before. As he made the turn to 105 by Splashtown, WOOSH, the tie down came aloose, splash. One bucket was half empy. He quikely pulled over and we begain scooping out the bed. Man what a stinky mess. We got to the marina and chumed up our areas. Caught cats all night. When he dropped me off at my house after fishing , we lightly rinsed the bed of his truck with my water hose. I think it was on a wednesday, well that following weekend we went hunting. His father in law dropped us off at our deerstands, and by the way he was driving my buddies truck. Then drove down the road to his stand. Parked the truck and climbed into his stand. Well from our stand we could see the truck. It was the funniest thing you ever did see, The deer hunting was shot, Javelina and hogs came outa the woodwork. Have you ever seen a Javelina try to climb into the bed of a pickup. Let me tell ya , it was hilarious . One little guy almost made it. There must have been 40 Javelina around that pickup, all trying to climb in. They all smelt the residue from the chum and were going nuts. We made sure to wash it real good for the next trip. Oh and by the way one of my good fishin buddies is a member also , he is the former owner of that Green Dodge. His user name is aam, so if yall see him here ask him about catfish chum.


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

*Wheres the video when you need it?Man i gotta make some of that chum for fishing and wedding prank that i so owe a friend.*
*The stories are great keepem coming.*


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

I wouldn't wish a prank with that chum, on my worst enemy. I always wanted to mix some flour into it and make dough bait, but that stuff smells way to bad. There is no way I would stick my hands in it, not even with rubber gloves.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

*Human Guts*

I had a chum bucket on the back of my pontoon for as long as I owned it I always got asked what the heck is that smell? So one night after a few barley pops I got the bright idea to take a magic marker and write HUMAN GUTS do not open, well Mr. law officer didn't find the humor in it the next morning on my way home and pulled me over. The best part was when he asked my occupation and I had to tell him I'm a paramedic for the city ------ he hit the roof before I left I asked him where he thought I got the human guts from.
David


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

My dad used to use a mix like that to bait his hog traps. I don't remember sugar in it. I do remember about half corn, half grain, cover with water, put the lid on and let ferment in the sun for at least a week. Man that stuff smelled. Hogs, havelina (sp?), and once in a while a deer would get after the stuff. I don't think I've smelled that stuff since about '86 but I'd know it instantly. That's not a smell you forget.
later, biggreen


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

We have had a 55 gallon barrel of that stuff for about four or five years now. We use it for hogs. Its not the same corn from back then but when we get low we just refill it. The already fermented portion left in the barrel helps the other corn sour faster. So the corn in it today has about a five year old legacy. Hogs love it though. If I lived closer to the river or lake Conroe I would use it there too.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Reminds me of a time a while back............

We had a house on Lake Livingston, and was fishing on our pier one night. We were catching one catfish after the other. Better than ever before. After a few hours we started asking ourselves, why? Come to find out, one of my fishing partners accidently knocked a large tub of Uncle Charlies Blood Bait over in the water earlier. I will never forget that.


----------

